# [SOLVED] CUPS setup looks OK but no printing

## rainer

Hi there!

I have a little first generation fitPC (Geode LX 256M RAM) that I'm using for services in my home network. Latest Gentoo 2.6.30-r8 kernel, running nice and smooth.

It has replaced an old mini-ITX machine that has just died a few weeks ago.

I'm now trying to bring cups to work. This was working very nicely with the old machine, with an early 1.3 version of cups. Now, I have started to set up networked printing again, and I got stuck.

I have managed to set up three printers on my fitPC (as it was working on the old min-ITX as well). Two of them use an old-fashioned print server, the 3rd one is a Brother MFC6490CW with built-in networking. The /etc/cups/client.config is attached at the bottom. Setting up the printers, administration including printing test pages works perfectly well from a remote machine, using the cups web interface. 

Broadcasting also is fine. It took me some time to find out that the important line in /etc/cups/cupsd.conf has changed from "Browsing On" to "Browsing Yes", but that was time well spent.

But: Even though the server seems to work perfectly well, and the printers are visible in the network, and the printing dialogue on the clients accepts the print order, nothing happens!

I have explored a number of explanations and I have the nagging feeling that it has something to do with the name resolution for the print server (127.0.0.1, localhost, fitpc, 192.168.1.2, ::1) but I can't find a serious hint.

Here my /etc/hosts

```
# IPv4 and IPv6 localhost aliases

127.0.0.1       localhost fitpc

192.168.1.2     fitpc

::1             localhost ip6-localhost ip6-loopback fitpc

```

And here my /etc/cups/cupsd.conf

```
# Show troubleshooting information in error_log.

LogLevel debug

# Allow remote access

Port 631

# Enable printer sharing and shared printers.

Browsing Yes

BrowseOrder allow,deny

BrowseAllow all

BrowseRemoteProtocols CUPS

BrowseAddress @LOCAL

BrowseLocalProtocols CUPS

DefaultAuthType Basic

<Location />

  # Allow shared printing and remote administration...

  Order allow,deny

  Allow all

</Location>

<Location /admin>

  # Allow remote administration...

  Order allow,deny

  Allow all

</Location>

<Location /admin/conf>

  AuthType Default

  Require user @SYSTEM

  # Allow remote access to the configuration files...

  Order allow,deny

  Allow all

</Location>

```

which is checked by cupsd and found OK:

```
fitpc ~ # cupsd -t

/etc/cups/cupsd.conf is OK

```

Any idea what I could do?

Thanks,

Rainer

Edit 1:   I tried http://localhost:631 on two different networked machines and found two very strange entries for the broadcasted printers. It said:

```
ipp://fitpc:631/printers/BusinessInkJet_1100
```

How can I get rid of this fitpc (or how can cups learn to translate it into 192.168.1.2?

- - - - - - - - - -

errorlog after a /etc/init.d/cupsd restart:

```
D [19/Nov/2009:09:45:20 +0100] SSL shutdown successful!

D [19/Nov/2009:09:45:20 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 10 WAITING Closing on EOF

D [19/Nov/2009:09:45:20 +0100] cupsdCloseClient: 10

D [19/Nov/2009:09:45:21 +0100] Report: clients=0

D [19/Nov/2009:09:45:21 +0100] Report: jobs=5

D [19/Nov/2009:09:45:21 +0100] Report: jobs-active=0

D [19/Nov/2009:09:45:21 +0100] Report: printers=3

D [19/Nov/2009:09:45:21 +0100] Report: printers-implicit=0

D [19/Nov/2009:09:45:21 +0100] Report: stringpool-string-count=589

D [19/Nov/2009:09:45:21 +0100] Report: stringpool-alloc-bytes=9128

D [19/Nov/2009:09:45:21 +0100] Report: stringpool-total-bytes=13568

D [19/Nov/2009:09:45:23 +0100] cupsdNetIFUpdate: "lo" = localhost:631

D [19/Nov/2009:09:45:23 +0100] cupsdNetIFUpdate: "eth0" = fitpc:631

D [19/Nov/2009:09:45:23 +0100] cupsdNetIFUpdate: "lo" = localhost:631

D [19/Nov/2009:09:45:23 +0100] cupsdNetIFUpdate: "eth0" = fe80::201:c0ff:fe03:6a20%eth0:631

I [19/Nov/2009:09:45:59 +0100] Scheduler shutting down normally.

D [19/Nov/2009:09:45:59 +0100] Discarding unused server-stopped event...

D [19/Nov/2009:09:45:59 +0100] cupsdDeregisterPrinter(p=0xb9ff2a88(Brother_MFC6490CW), removeit=1)

D [19/Nov/2009:09:45:59 +0100] cupsdDeregisterPrinter(p=0xba000598(BusinessInkJet_1100), removeit=1)

D [19/Nov/2009:09:45:59 +0100] cupsdDeregisterPrinter(p=0xba019d20(OfficeJet), removeit=1)

I [19/Nov/2009:09:45:59 +0100] Saving job cache file "/var/cache/cups/job.cache"...

I [19/Nov/2009:09:45:59 +0100] Listening to 0.0.0.0:631 (IPv4)

I [19/Nov/2009:09:45:59 +0100] Listening to :::631 (IPv6)

I [19/Nov/2009:09:45:59 +0100] Remote access is enabled.

D [19/Nov/2009:09:45:59 +0100] Added auto ServerAlias fitpc

D [19/Nov/2009:09:45:59 +0100] Added auto ServerAlias localhost

I [19/Nov/2009:09:45:59 +0100] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

I [19/Nov/2009:09:45:59 +0100] Using default TempDir of /var/spool/cups/tmp...

I [19/Nov/2009:09:45:59 +0100] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [19/Nov/2009:09:45:59 +0100] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [19/Nov/2009:09:45:59 +0100] Creating CUPS default administrative policy:

I [19/Nov/2009:09:45:59 +0100] <Policy default>

I [19/Nov/2009:09:45:59 +0100] <Limit Send-Document Send-URI Cancel-Job Hold-Job Release-Job Restart-Job Purge-Jobs Set-Job-Attributes Create-Job-Subscription Renew-Subscription Cancel-Subscription Get-Notifications Reprocess-Job Cancel-Current-Job Suspend-Current-Job Resume-Job CUPS-Move-Job CUPS-Authenticate-Job CUPS-Get-Document>

I [19/Nov/2009:09:45:59 +0100] Order Deny,Allow

I [19/Nov/2009:09:45:59 +0100] Require user @OWNER @SYSTEM

I [19/Nov/2009:09:45:59 +0100] </Limit>

I [19/Nov/2009:09:45:59 +0100] <Limit Pause-Printer Resume-Printer Set-Printer-Attributes Enable-Printer Disable-Printer Pause-Printer-After-Current-Job Hold-New-Jobs Release-Held-New-Jobs Deactivate-Printer Activate-Printer Restart-Printer Shutdown-Printer Startup-Printer Promote-Job Schedule-Job-After CUPS-Add-Printer CUPS-Delete-Printer CUPS-Add-Class CUPS-Delete-Class CUPS-Accept-Jobs CUPS-Reject-Jobs CUPS-Set-Default>

I [19/Nov/2009:09:45:59 +0100] Order Deny,Allow

I [19/Nov/2009:09:45:59 +0100] AuthType Default

I [19/Nov/2009:09:45:59 +0100] Require user @SYSTEM

I [19/Nov/2009:09:45:59 +0100] </Limit>

I [19/Nov/2009:09:45:59 +0100] <Limit All>

I [19/Nov/2009:09:45:59 +0100] Order Deny,Allow

I [19/Nov/2009:09:45:59 +0100] </Limit>

I [19/Nov/2009:09:45:59 +0100] </Policy>

I [19/Nov/2009:09:45:59 +0100] Full reload is required.

I [19/Nov/2009:09:45:59 +0100] Loaded MIME database from "/usr/share/cups/mime" and "/etc/cups": 35 types, 41 filters...

D [19/Nov/2009:09:45:59 +0100] Loading printer Brother_MFC6490CW...

D [19/Nov/2009:09:45:59 +0100] load_ppd: Loading /var/cache/cups/Brother_MFC6490CW.ipp...

D [19/Nov/2009:09:45:59 +0100] cupsdRegisterPrinter(p=0xb9929a88(Brother_MFC6490CW))

D [19/Nov/2009:09:45:59 +0100] load_ppd: Loading /var/cache/cups/Brother_MFC6490CW.ipp...

D [19/Nov/2009:09:45:59 +0100] cupsdRegisterPrinter(p=0xb9929a88(Brother_MFC6490CW))

D [19/Nov/2009:09:45:59 +0100] Loading printer BusinessInkJet_1100...

D [19/Nov/2009:09:45:59 +0100] load_ppd: Loading /var/cache/cups/BusinessInkJet_1100.ipp...

D [19/Nov/2009:09:45:59 +0100] cupsdRegisterPrinter(p=0xb9937598(BusinessInkJet_1100))

D [19/Nov/2009:09:45:59 +0100] Loading printer OfficeJet...

D [19/Nov/2009:09:45:59 +0100] load_ppd: Loading /var/cache/cups/OfficeJet.ipp...

D [19/Nov/2009:09:45:59 +0100] cupsdRegisterPrinter(p=0xb9950d20(OfficeJet))

I [19/Nov/2009:09:45:59 +0100] Loading job cache file "/var/cache/cups/job.cache"...

D [19/Nov/2009:09:45:59 +0100] [Job 15] Loading from cache...

D [19/Nov/2009:09:45:59 +0100] [Job 16] Loading from cache...

D [19/Nov/2009:09:45:59 +0100] [Job 17] Loading from cache...

D [19/Nov/2009:09:45:59 +0100] [Job 20] Loading from cache...

D [19/Nov/2009:09:45:59 +0100] [Job 23] Loading from cache...

I [19/Nov/2009:09:45:59 +0100] Full reload complete.

I [19/Nov/2009:09:45:59 +0100] Cleaning out old temporary files in "/var/spool/cups/tmp"...

I [19/Nov/2009:09:45:59 +0100] Listening to 0.0.0.0:631 on fd 4...

I [19/Nov/2009:09:45:59 +0100] Listening to :::631 on fd 6...

I [19/Nov/2009:09:45:59 +0100] Resuming new connection processing...

D [19/Nov/2009:09:45:59 +0100] cupsdRegisterPrinter(p=0xb9929a88(Brother_MFC6490CW))

D [19/Nov/2009:09:45:59 +0100] cupsdRegisterPrinter(p=0xb9937598(BusinessInkJet_1100))

D [19/Nov/2009:09:45:59 +0100] cupsdRegisterPrinter(p=0xb9950d20(OfficeJet))

D [19/Nov/2009:09:45:59 +0100] Discarding unused server-started event...

D [19/Nov/2009:09:46:00 +0100] cupsdNetIFUpdate: "lo" = localhost:631

D [19/Nov/2009:09:46:00 +0100] cupsdNetIFUpdate: "eth0" = fitpc:631

D [19/Nov/2009:09:46:00 +0100] cupsdNetIFUpdate: "lo" = localhost:631

D [19/Nov/2009:09:46:00 +0100] cupsdNetIFUpdate: "eth0" = fe80::201:c0ff:fe03:6a20%eth0:631

D [19/Nov/2009:09:46:00 +0100] Report: clients=0

D [19/Nov/2009:09:46:00 +0100] Report: jobs=5

D [19/Nov/2009:09:46:00 +0100] Report: jobs-active=0

D [19/Nov/2009:09:46:00 +0100] Report: printers=3

D [19/Nov/2009:09:46:00 +0100] Report: printers-implicit=0

D [19/Nov/2009:09:46:00 +0100] Report: stringpool-string-count=589

D [19/Nov/2009:09:46:00 +0100] Report: stringpool-alloc-bytes=9128

D [19/Nov/2009:09:46:00 +0100] Report: stringpool-total-bytes=13568

D [19/Nov/2009:09:46:21 +0100] cupsdAcceptClient: 10 from 192.168.1.50:631 (IPv4)

D [19/Nov/2009:09:46:21 +0100] Connection from 192.168.1.50 now encrypted.

D [19/Nov/2009:09:46:21 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 10 GET /admin/log/error_log HTTP/1.1

D [19/Nov/2009:09:46:21 +0100] cupsdSetBusyState: Active clients

D [19/Nov/2009:09:46:21 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: Authorized as root using Basic

```

```
# Printer configuration file for CUPS v1.4.1

# Written by cupsd on 2009-11-17 07:03

<Printer Brother_MFC6490CW>

Info A3, Photo, Umschläge: Der Alleskönner

Location augeatur Office

MakeModel Brother MFC-6490CW CUPS v1.1

DeviceURI socket://192.168.1.7

State Idle

StateTime 1258436678

Type 8433740

Filter application/vnd.cups-raw 0 -

Filter application/vnd.cups-postscript 0 brlpdwrappermfc6490cw

Filter application/vnd.cups-command 0 commandtops

Accepting Yes

Shared Yes

JobSheets none none

QuotaPeriod 0

PageLimit 0

KLimit 0

OpPolicy default

ErrorPolicy stop-printer

Attribute marker-colors \#000000,#FFFF00,#00FFFF,#FF00FF

Attribute marker-levels 0,0,0,0

Attribute marker-names Black Ink Cartridge,Yellow Ink Cartridge,Cyan Ink Cartridge,Magenta Ink Cartridge

Attribute marker-types inkCartridge,inkCartridge,inkCartridge,inkCartridge

Attribute marker-change-time 1258436678

</Printer>

<Printer BusinessInkJet_1100>

Info Doppelseitig, duennes Papier: Das Arbeitspferd

Location Buero oben, Kommode

MakeModel HP Business Inkjet 1100 Foomatic/hpijs (recommended)

DeviceURI lpd://192.168.1.9/ps

State Idle

StateTime 1258437779

Type 8425500

Filter application/vnd.cups-raw 0 -

Filter application/vnd.cups-postscript 0 foomatic-rip

Accepting Yes

Shared Yes

JobSheets none none

QuotaPeriod 0

PageLimit 0

KLimit 0

OpPolicy default

ErrorPolicy stop-printer

</Printer>

<Printer OfficeJet>

Info All-in-One, praktisch & nah

Location Kinderzimmer

MakeModel HP OfficeJet 5600 Foomatic/hpijs (recommended)

DeviceURI lpd://192.168.1.8/LPT3

State Idle

StateTime 1258401729

Type 8425484

Filter application/vnd.cups-raw 0 -

Filter application/vnd.cups-postscript 0 foomatic-rip

Filter application/vnd.cups-command 0 commandtops

Accepting Yes

Shared Yes

JobSheets none none

QuotaPeriod 0

PageLimit 0

KLimit 0

OpPolicy default

ErrorPolicy stop-printer

</Printer>

```

Last edited by rainer on Thu Nov 19, 2009 4:27 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello

Is it an usb printer ? If yes, you must disable the usblp kernel module, or stay in a version < 1.4

----------

## rainer

One is a USB printer (but attached to a print server, so actually addressed by the server via lpd://192.168.1.9/ps), one is a parallel printer (attached to a print server) and one socket printer. At the two non-USB printers should work? Or is usblp a blocker anyway?

Tks, Rainer

----------

## rainer

The explanation may be here:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6063842.html#6063842

Will update...

Rainer

----------

## rainer

As suspected in my previous post, dnsmasq was "the bad guy" here: 

In its role as a DNS forwarder, it took my entry in the /etc/hosts.conf

```
 127.0.0.1       localhost fitpc 
```

 and allocated to each PC in the network another alias for 127.0.0.1, namely fitpc. So any print orders for fitpc did then not go to that server but to localhost - where there was nothing to find.

To, this looks like a bug in dnsmasq - will do some more research. Anyway, cups is running fine now!

----------

